# Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

on my way back to work, i had, for the first time, DUNHILL ELIZABETHIAN MIXTURE.

i must say, i was impressed. i could lie and say that i wasn't expecting much, since it's a dunhill blend, a recent one, and i haven't had much luck with them. that's not the case, it was actually pretty good had it been a blind taste test (which is an idea i've had rambling through my melon). :tu

i put some in my bowl this morning, forgot to pack it on the drive into work, so grabbed it after lunch, and it was the perfect humidity. 
very thin ribbon cut, easy to pack, fluffy ash, just a couple re-lights mainly due to i'm driving and can't tend to it.

flavor is not overpowered by perique like some of the hotter Va/Per blends on the market (namely Fillmore). 

only downer, if you can call it that, is there's that constant backdrop flavor that i don't know what it is, but i've gotten it in every dunhill blend i've had. i don't think it's their VAs... 

anyway, nice mix of VAs and Perique, neither dominated the battle of the burn.

if any of you are fearful that this is truely a discontinued blend and love Va/Pers, try to find some without getting gouged by ebay sellers.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture*



IHT said:


> on my way back to work, i had, for the first time, DUNHILL ELIZABETHIAN MIXTURE.
> 
> i must say, i was impressed. i could lie and say that i wasn't expecting much, since it's a dunhill blend, a recent one, and i haven't had much luck with them. that's not the case, it was actually pretty good had it been *a blind taste test (which is an idea i've had rambling through my melon). *:tu
> 
> ...


Great idea ... quit rambling & put that in drive !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture*



monsoon said:


> Great idea ... quit rambling & put that in drive !


was just about to do that... but i got something coming up here at work in 15 minutes.
so look for it this afternoon. :chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture*

Nice review, Greg. I agree it is better than I expected, also. Different in a nice way.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture*

Hey Greg....ever try the Royal Warrant Elizabethan?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture*



Bruce said:


> Hey Greg....ever try the Royal Warrant Elizabethan?


nope, this is my first go 'round with any Elizabethan... i wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' crackers.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture*

ok.........


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Dunhill Elizabethian Mixture*



IHT said:


> nope, this is my first go 'round with any Elizabethan... i wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatin' crackers.


above statement translated into Bruceian = "not for long"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alright, so now i've had a couple ppl PM me about Elizabethan Mixture within the last 30 minutes??? what's the deal? 

i may have to break some out and smoke another bowl tonight. better go let it dry out for a bit. :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a tin from '96 that I am going through now. I'm still in the "Like it" or "Don't like it" phase with my pipe smoking, and I like it. Seems it is better for a morning smoke to me.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

I just found a tin of this in my stash, and I broke it out last night for a try... and it was pretty good... but...

OMG... the nicotine... it blew the top of my skull off! I'm not especially lightweight when it comes to Vitamin N, but geeeeez. After about half of a bowl I could hardly stand up to let the dog outside.

I don't enjoy the feeling of nicotine overload, so I passed it on to my nicotine whore buddy... he'll eat that stuff up.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just cracked another tin of this a couple weeks ago - too wet to smoke still, but i can't wait.
the room note on this stuff is excellent. monsoon was smoking this stuff at the last KC pipe show...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> I just found a tin of this in my stash, and I broke it out last night for a try... and it was pretty good... but...
> 
> OMG... the nicotine... it blew the top of my skull off! I'm not especially lightweight when it comes to Vitamin N, but geeeeez. After about half of a bowl I could hardly stand up to let the dog outside.
> 
> I don't enjoy the feeling of nicotine overload, so I passed it on to my nicotine whore buddy... he'll eat that stuff up.


Everyone talks about the nicotine in this blend but I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Recently lucky enough to fall into some Murray's-vintage Elizabethan Mixture, I crack a tin the other day. Oil stains in the paper and perfect moisture, ready to smoke. If there is something not to like about this blend, bring it on.

I found it easy to fill, easy to burn, easy to keep cool and easy to finish into 100% ash. The so-called "zest" of perique is just right for my money and the Virginia blend is the right mix of sweet and smooth. If I can find more Murray's, I 'll buy it.


----------

